# Considering calling it quits....



## Vigiliant3 (Jul 11, 2016)

My wife and I have been together for about, 6 years and married for 2. Lately she has been saying things about me meeting people in secret or actually not going to work to have some form of affair. Which I have never done. My previous marriage my ex did that. So now my current wife is constantly looking through my phone for anything to say some kind of negative comment. It sometimes happen in front of my kids or her kids. If i pick up her phone I get the what are you doing bit. Or I got nothing to hide. Yet she still has her dating profile and get emails about it. She said to see if I'm on there chatting with ladies. I'm constantly being asked if I'm talking to the women around town or who I meet during work. I work for a service company and go into people's homes quite often.C
I'm afraid to talk to anyone of the opposite sex while with her otherwise I'll get, your looking at her, do you want to chat it up with her?? It's never ending. Yet it also came to a point that I also get the I don't do enough speech, but don't want to help me find more stable work other than what her other kids are doing, which isn't my kind of work. I and we both mention counseling, but a lot of the emphasis is placed on me to do everything, and if I forget it, the "chatting it up" jab comes upon that I sat on my butt all day playing on my phone. 
I'm at the point that her intensity and strict adherence to a set of rules only she knows is getting me down and hard to do anything without fear of having a stern talking to at I didn't do it to her standards. 
My kids are young, but getting to the point of not wanting to come visit dad because they only do a few things and not much else. We both gave them chores just like their mom does. Her youngest one doesn't do much but sit around and has her face buried in her phone. Her other daughter is the same way and her kids run around doing whatever. It is hard to have my kids do chores when another one isn't doing anything. My daughter does uses her phone but I was instructed to only give it to her a few times to the summer to call her mom. Otherwise I'm told she texts her mom about everything going on in the house. Which got us in another spat about her knowing all of our business. Which by the divorce decree last year is supposed to happen if we move, or change jobs, etc. 
Now after all of this and now being asked to leave for a few days with my kids about the youngest one getting up and waking the other one and having her tell me that it was invading her time in the morning before she goes to work. 
I have been thinking about leaving for a while now. It will be hard since I just got all of the utilities in my name in our new place and she will have to put them in her's. I almost think at she is going to leave when her daughter leaves next month. Just not sure yet. I'm just at a loss for words to what to actuaally start at first. I'm thinking I'm going to seek out a counselor and start with some sort of plan. 
Any advice would be helpful, not looking forward to going through this again, but may be for the best.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Divorce decree last year? So are you married to her or not?


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay mate....Is this current wife your past mistress? Im kinda getting a blurred past history picture of this relationship. I get the feeling that maybe you left your wife for her and married eventually and now she is paranoid your cheating. Is this the story?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I, for one, say it doesn't matter how this relationship started, it needs to end. And, next time, choose more carefully!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Cheaters often project. I would look through her phone.


----------

